# Trump signs new bill that funds 1.2 billion to quantum computing research



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2018)

https://www.geekwire.com/2018/trump-signs-legislation-back-quantum-computing-research-1-2-billion/

@jboydgolfer 

thought you might enjoy that, I only wish they showed how the money was distributed, like what/who/which/when/where


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2018)

Progress, be at fore front of it too.

Maybe AMD will be at the Helm at some point


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Progress, be at fore front of it too.
> 
> Maybe AMD will be at the Helm at some point



I am very optimistic of AMD's future, especially since Nvidia and Intel keep making huge mistakes here lately. 7nm AMD cpu and cpu in summer 2019/winter 2019... really hoping a $700 vega 2 can go toe to toe with a 2080 ti. i mean quite frankly, none of know what 7nm vega 2 will be capable of, i think its going to surprise a lot of people honestly. but i could be wrong


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I am very optimistic of AMD's future, especially since Nvidia and Intel keep making huge mistakes here lately. 7nm AMD cpu and cpu in summer 2019/winter 2019... really hoping a $700 vega 2 can go toe to toe with a 2080 ti. i mean quite frankly, none of know what 7nm vega 2 will be capable of, i think its going to surprise a lot of people honestly. but i could be wrong



Im looking to navi+


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> thought you might enjoy that, I only wish they showed how the money was distributed, like what/who/which/when/where


Too soon.  The law basically just instructs the President, NIST, NSF, and DOE to start the initiative.
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/6227

NSF is the only one dispersing grants out of that $1.2 billion.


I think the main reason why this law exists is to try to get more quantum computers in the market.  I think D-Wave is still the only commercial manufacturer of them.  IBM and Intel have dabbled but they don't have a commercial product yet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Too soon.  The law basically just instructs the President, NIST, NSF, and DOE to start the initiative.
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/6227
> 
> NSF is the only one dispersing grants out of that $1.2 billion.
> ...



it seems to me the free markets are doing just fine with quantum investment, Jeff Bezos invested heavily in D-Wave for example, and Microsoft already released free coding courses for quantum - i think i read that somewhere anyway.

this is one area government is wasting tax payer money again imo, that 1.2 billion would have been better off spent on cybersecurity - all 1.2 billion distributed to 10th to 12th grade schools who produce x amount of students who become accepted at a state university who major in cybersecurity or related fields.  - that would motivate x amount of schools to encourage x amount of kids to become more interested in x major.  

i dunno seems more important, and the free markets don't seem to be doing a good job of it, even though those jobs pay well, just not enough students


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2018)

A market of one is a monopoly.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I am very optimistic of AMD's future, especially since Nvidia and Intel keep making huge mistakes here lately. 7nm AMD cpu and cpu in summer 2019/winter 2019... really hoping a $700 vega 2 can go toe to toe with a 2080 ti. i mean quite frankly, none of know what 7nm vega 2 will be capable of, i think its going to surprise a lot of people honestly. but i could be wrong




I think they are all might be in a spot of bother soon, even more so is Qualcomm step up their game,


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 25, 2018)

Yup seen this on another site and I specially can't wait for quantum networking!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2018)

yeah, im excited to (hopefully) see this come to fruition in a beneficial way. hopefully no criminals (DNC) try to hinder progress  . quantum computing is SO exciting, the possibilities of such a Endeavor ,  as well as spin off technological advances is enough to leave me in a state of nerd Tumescence. Its a Super staggering task ,regardless of how much money gets thrown at it ,it's no small feat.   Just wrapping my head around it is like wrapping your head around  Schrodinger's cat


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> it seems to me the free markets are doing just fine with quantum investment, Jeff Bezos invested heavily in D-Wave for example, and Microsoft already released free coding courses for quantum - i think i read that somewhere anyway.
> 
> this is one area government is wasting tax payer money again imo, that 1.2 billion would have been better off spent on cybersecurity - all 1.2 billion distributed to 10th to 12th grade schools who produce x amount of students who become accepted at a state university who major in cybersecurity or related fields.  - that would motivate x amount of schools to encourage x amount of kids to become more interested in x major.
> 
> i dunno seems more important, and the free markets don't seem to be doing a good job of it, even though those jobs pay well, just not enough students



Investing in quantum computing is (also) a long term investment in cyber security. If 'the enemy' gets there first, no amount of bits key will protect your assets.

That said, Trump is late to the party here...


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 27, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> thought you might enjoy that, I only wish they showed how the money was distributed, like what/who/which/when/where


$1.2B over the course of 5 years, which means it's not gonna be "distributed" right away and it might not even be enough. Most likely it's gonna be like Obama's green energy fund, but 100 times smaller and more selective. Just enough to throw an occasional bone at Quantum Computing startups.
It's still a good thing, but not the thing that puts you on a "forefront".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2018)

DARPA isn't involved (likely have their own programs that are confidential).  This is the public side of government sponsored quantum computing projects.  Wouldn't be surprised if the NSA already has at least one D-Wave system.  We know NASA has one that is jointly owned/operated with Google.  NASA, NSA, DARPA, NSF, NIST, etc. want more quantum computing options.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Investing in quantum computing is (also) a long term investment in cyber security. If 'the enemy' gets there first, no amount of bits key will protect your assets.
> 
> That said, Trump is late to the party here...



Better than never


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Investing in quantum computing is (also) a long term investment in cyber security. If 'the enemy' gets there first, no amount of bits key will protect your assets.
> 
> That said, Trump is late to the party here...



I'm pretty sure are most secret assets have no access to online anything LAN or WAN. Nuclear stuff still use floppy discs lasts I heard (i am sure this goes without question for top secret projects as well)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...y-disks/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.38bcb070263c


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I'm pretty sure are most secret assets have no access to online anything LAN or WAN. Nuclear stuff still use floppy discs lasts I heard (i am sure this goes without question for top secret projects as well)
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...y-disks/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.38bcb070263c



Sure, but to jump from security to nukes is a bit much  What about finances, private/personal/medical data, etc. Lots of those must be connected to even work. That is exactly the commercial / civilian space this funding is going to.


----------



## Readlight (Dec 27, 2018)

Whit high inflation, debt, printed money.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Readlight said:


> Whit high inflation, debt, printed money.



Stop assuming and verify.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Investing in quantum computing is (also) a long term investment in cyber security. If 'the enemy' gets there first, no amount of bits key will protect your assets.
> 
> That said, Trump is late to the party here...


The security agencies will have access to equipment like this, completely undisclosed to the public.
And Trump can only sign bills as quickly as Congress sends them to him.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2018)

This is a Science and Technology thread not a Lounge thread, please post accordingly


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2018)

The inexorable rise of the qubit continues!  Sorry. 

I can't wait for the day that the technology is perfected and quantum computers become mainstream. We'll then see some incredible applications that no one previously thought of - and likely games with real, intelligent AI - and alas also some awful uses for oppression, too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2018)

I don't know that will ever happen.  Everything attempting to reach quantum computing thus far has required what basically amounts to a 25 kWh freezer.  It's like 1970s computers all over again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't know that will ever happen.  Everything attempting to reach quantum computing thus far has required what basically amounts to a 25 kWh freezer.  It's like 1970s computers all over again.



1950s-60s


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2018)

Before my time.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't know that will ever happen.  Everything attempting to reach quantum computing thus far has required what basically amounts to a 25 kWh freezer.  It's like 1970s computers all over again.


Liquid N2 or H2 ??
Naturally this type of cooling requires huge and expensive machines.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2018)

Prima.Vera said:


> Liquid N2 or H2 ??


I know they use a liquid.  Would have to re-watch that Linus Tech Tips video to find out which kind.

I think the goal of this funding isn't to miniaturize or cheapen the operational cost of quantum computers; it is get software made to use on them and to help competitors enter the market.


----------



## RichF (Dec 28, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> $1.2B over the course of 5 years, which means it's not gonna be "distributed" right away and it might not even be enough.


I don't remember the exact figure, but I was watching the news this evening and the natural disasters we have dealt with this year have cost something like 115 billion, the fourth most expensive year on record, they said.

Sums like that make 1.2 seem minuscule, particularly since we're merely talking about mainly mundane things like roads that aren't washed out and homes that haven't been burned by fire.

Of course, the debt is a lot bigger than 115 billion, too! _(21.9 trillion.)_


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 28, 2018)

An unforeseen side effect of quantum computers will render them useless.

Every time the 'operator' observes the answer, it will change.

j/k. Or it would be hilarious if true.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2019)

There was an Executive Order on the 11th:
Maintaining American Leadership in Artificial Intelligence


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2019)

Legalized extortion. I am forced by law to hand over a portion of my paycheck so it can be redistributed to some government paper pusher's friend who happens to run a quantum computing company. And with no strings so they could literally fail at every level and I don't get my money back. Spend the money on roads first.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Legalized extortion. I am forced by law to hand over a portion of my paycheck so it can be redistributed to some government paper pusher's friend who happens to run a quantum computing company. And with no strings so they could literally fail at every level and I don't get my money back. Spend the money on roads first.



lol you don't know where that money came from bruh. also truck drivers are lobbying for a tax on gasoline and diesel to help pay for the roads.

tax money comes from many places. the money you pay out of your check mostly goes to medicare and social security. so unless you don't mind million sof old people moaning in pain on the streets, and smelling their feces as you walk over them in shopping centers and grocery stores, I recommend you quit complaining and keep paying your taxes


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 16, 2019)

This money ought to be invested for a higher purpose, such as building the great mexican wall <sarcasm inside>


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> lol you don't know where that money came from bruh. also truck drivers are lobbying for a tax on gasoline and diesel to help pay for the roads.
> 
> tax money comes from many places. the money you pay out of your check mostly goes to medicare and social security. so unless you don't mind million sof old people moaning in pain on the streets, and smelling their feces as you walk over them in shopping centers and grocery stores, I recommend you quit complaining and keep paying your taxes


I agree I rather see me taxes going towards other things other than Super Computing. Roads would be great as were I live the roads are terrible and has caused more damage to vehicles than accidents 

And the also not true at least not for me

We pay

Federal Tax
Medicare Tax
Social Security tax sonit not just for old people 

If the government is going to take $800 every paycheck at least put it towards something more useful


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I agree I rather see me taxes going towards other things other than Super Computing. Roads would be great as were I live the roads are terrible and has caused more damage to vehicles than accidents
> 
> And the also not true at least not for me
> 
> ...



dang son you make a lot of money lol.  i only get likes $35 taken out lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 16, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> This money ought to be invested for a higher purpose, such as building the great mexican wall <sarcasm inside>


Sarcastic reply 
It is being invested wizely 
you have to research things like quantum tunneling to be ready to counter Mexican quantum wall tunneling.
"Think of it as quantum anti virus research if you must


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I agree I rather see me taxes going towards other things other than Super Computing. Roads would be great as were I live the roads are terrible and has caused more damage to vehicles than accidents
> 
> And the also not true at least not for me
> 
> ...



Write your state/city/county officials/ Senators


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> lol you don't know where that money came from bruh.



It came from the tax payer and today's tax payer is doing a bad job at electing representatives who care about debts and deficits more than they do corporate donors. And insinuating that old people would be helpless without social programs is a sign of a failing education system. The government will break your leg, hand you a crutch, and say 'see, where would you be without me!?'

On topic though, this $1 billion is another example of misaligned priorities.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2019)

I just realized something: the original bill was for quantum computing and this executive order seems to be parallel to it for artificial intelligence.  From what I gather, this executive order was a response to China setting a goal for itself to be #1 in AI tech by 2030.  I posted it to this thread because...the two initiatives look almost identical.  Both even have a budget of $1.2 billion.  More info/analysis:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jessic...-the-u-s-the-world-leader-in-ai/#bf37086a0170


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> It came from the tax payer and today's tax payer is doing a bad job at electing representatives who care about debts and deficits more than they do corporate donors. And insinuating that old people would be helpless without social programs is a sign of a failing education system. The government will break your leg, hand you a crutch, and say 'see, where would you be without me!?'
> 
> On topic though, this $1 billion is another example of misaligned priorities.



do you even know why social security was implemented to begin with? read history please. the biggest issue is 6 trillion dollars on wars that never changed anything. we negated airplanes being used as a weapon, all we needed was stronger borders, not wars.  1 billion or 6 trillion, which is the bigger problem? you tell me


----------

